# Windows Explorer/File Explorer Always Opens Minimized



## Saint Kopite (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello Everyone.

I use Windows 8.1.

Until few days ago, everything was working fine. No idea what happened but whenever I open the File Explorer/Windows Explorer, it always opens minimized. Earlier I just needed to maximize it and close it so that when the next time I open it, it opens maximized. But when I do that now, it still opens minimized. 

Not just that. I like to have my files and folders view to be as "large icons". But, its all in "details" view now. Earlier if something like this happened, I would change it once to "large icons" and it remained intact upon my viewing next time. However, it doesn't happen now. Inspite of changing the view settings to "large icons", they still open "details" view.

Any idea, how to solve both the issues? It would be very helpful. 

Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This is for Vista, but 8 is similar: Change folder views and behavior


----------

